# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast miễn phí 1 năm thuê bao pin xe máy điện cho 2020 khách hàng

## phuong_hanh3112

Đồng hành cùng người tiêu dùng vượt qua khó khăn hậu dịch Covid-19, VinFast đang triển khai nhiều gói ưu đãi hấp dẫn hỗ trợ người mua xe máy điện, với trị giá lên tới cả tỷ đồng.

*M**iễn phí thuê* *bao* *pin 12 tháng*

VinFast vừa chính thức công bố chương trình ưu đãi siêu khủng “*Lướt cùng hàng hiệu, ưu đãi tiền triệu*” dành cho những khách hàng muốn sở hữu dòng xe máy điện thế hệ mới của hãng gồm Klara S, Impes và Ludo. Với quà tặng là gói thuê bao pin trong 12 tháng, tương đương với 2.640.000 đồng cho một pin và 4.200.000 đồng cho hai pin, đây được coi là cơ hội đặc biệt trong năm chỉ dành cho 2020 khách hàng đầu tiên mua xe từ ngày 11/5 đến 31/5/2020.

Là một trong những khách hàng đầu tiên hưởng ưu đãi này, anh Nguyễn Ngọc Tài (40 tuổi, Ba Đình, Hà Nội) mua xe tại đại lý VinFast Long Biên chia sẻ: “Tôi có ý định mua xe điện cho con gái đang học cấp 3 từ lâu, nhưng cứ phân vân vì xe điện đi mà hết pin giữa đường thì khổ lắm. Tìm hiểu một vòng với mấy người bạn đã mua, thấy xe VinFast khá đồng bộ, có nhiều trạm sạc, đổi pin. Nay lại được thêm ưu đãi này, tôi thấy hợp lý cả về chất lượng và giá cả".

Chương trình “*Lướt cùng hàng hiệu, ưu đãi tiền triệu*” là cơ hội đặc biệt trong năm 2020 và chỉ diễn ra từ 11/5 tới 31/7, dành cho những khách hàng muốn sở hữu một chiếc xe máy điện thông minh, cá tính, chất lượng với ưu đãi thuê pin đặc biệt. Ngoài ra, khách hàng sẽ được sở hữu những quyền lợi đặc biệt từ hệ sinh thái Vingroup, với hệ thống trạm đổi pin rộng khắp trên toàn quốc, đảm bảo mọi hành trình luôn được thông suốt và thoát khỏi nỗi lo hết năng lượng.

Ngoài chương trình dành tặng khách hàng mới, thương hiệu xe máy điện Việt Nam cũng không quên gửi lời tri ân tới những khách hàng đã quen thuộc với sản phẩm của mình bằng chương trình giảm 50% phí thuê bao pin trong ba tháng 5-6-7/2020.

Có thể thấy, VinFast đang dần khẳng định vị thế dẫn dắt trên thị trường xe máy điện, khi việc cung cấp giải pháp thuê pin đang được đánh giá là ưu việt, giúp giảm giá thành sản phẩm, giảm rủi ro cho người dùng và giúp nhà sản xuất chủ động kiểm soát, xử lý pin khi cần thiết, tránh gây hại cho môi trường.
 
*Xe điện Vin**F**ast** -** mảnh ghép quan trọng cho một môi trường xanh bền vững*

Chương trình ưu đãi miễn phí thuê bao pin lần này của VinFast không chỉ đơn thuần giúp người tiêu dùng sớm phục hồi kinh tế từ khó khăn do dịch bệnh, mà còn hướng tới một mục tiêu cao hơn. Đó là góp phần khôi phục lại môi trường sống xanh và bầu không khí trong lành cho người Việt trong giai đoạn đẩy lùi Covid-19.

Trước khi cơn bão dịch bệnh ập tới, sức khoẻ của người dân đã bị đe dọa bởi tình trạng ô nhiễm không khí trầm trọng. Phát biểu tại tọa đàm _Ô nhiễm không khí tại Việt Nam từ góc nhìn kinh tế_ tháng 1/2020, PGS.TS Đinh Đức Trường cho biết đã có hàng chục nghìn người Việt tử vong do ô nhiễm môi trường, 2/3 trong số đó tử vong do ô nhiễm không khí.

Tác động cực lớn từ khí thải của các phương tiện giao thông sử dụng động cơ đốt trong được nhìn thấy rõ nét qua đợt cách ly xã hội vì dịch bệnh Covid-19 vừa qua. Khi đa số người dân được yêu cầu ở trong nhà, hạn chế di chuyển, chất lượng không khí tại Hà Nội, TP.HCM và các thành phố lớn đã trở nên trong lành, thoáng đãng. Tuy nhiên, kể từ sáng 28/4, khi lệnh giãn cách xã hội được nới lỏng, tình trạng ô nhiễm không khí lại bắt đầu quay trở lại, khi hầu hết các điểm quan trắc ở Hà Nội và các tỉnh lân cận đều chuyển màu đỏ - mức có hại cho sức khỏe.
 
Trước nguy cơ từ lượng khí hại khổng lồ mà các phương tiện di chuyển sử dụng xăng thải ra, sứ mệnh lan toả tinh thần trách nhiệm và ý thức giảm ô nhiễm môi trường chính là ý nghĩa trên mỗi vòng quay của những bánh xe điện VinFast.

Bên cạnh các phong trào nói không với đồ nhựa dùng một lần được lan truyền và hưởng ứng rộng rãi trên toàn thế giới trong năm 2019, những sản phẩm xe điện VinFast cũng trở thành mảnh ghép quan trọng giúp người dân có một cuộc sống xanh, sạch và bền vững hơn.



> Các dòng xe máy điện thế hệ mới của VinFast gồm KlaraS, Impes, Ludo được áp dụng mức giá bán không kèm pin nhằm giảm giá thành và tránh những rủi ro trong quá trình sử dụng cho khách hàng. Đồng thời, hãng xe Việt sẽ chịu trách nhiệm xử lý và thay pin cho khách hàng nếu pin bị hư hỏng.
> 
> Hàng tháng, khách hàng sẽ chi trả một khoản phí thuê bao pin gói tiêu chuẩn tương ứng là 220.000 đồng nếu sử dụng một pin (với xe Ludo, Impes) và 350.000 đồng nếu dùng hai pin (với xe KlaraS). Với gói thuê pin siêu tiết kiệm, khách hàng sẽ trả 149.000 đồng/tháng nếu dùng một pin, và 299.000 đồng/tháng nếu dùng 2 pin (giới hạn đi không quá 300 km/tháng, phù hợp với người ít di chuyển).
> 
> Chương trình ưu đãi “*Lướt cùng hàng hiệu, ưu đãi tiền triệu*” mang lại cho 2020 khách hàng đầu tiên mua xe từ 11/5/2020 cơ hội tiết kiệm đến 4.200.000 đồng. Các khách hàng còn lại sẽ được giảm 50% phí thuê bao pin trong 3 tháng 5-6-7.
> 
> Bên cạnh những ưu đãi hấp dẫn này, khách hàng mua xe máy điện trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình vẫn sẽ được hưởng đầy đủ các ưu đãi, dịch vụ hậu mãi từ VinFast như chế độ bảo hành 3 năm không giới hạn số km, bảo dưỡng miễn phí 3 năm hoặc 30.000 km.

----------

